# [EVMS] no devices in /dev/evms/

## hirnstrudel.de

hi there,

i installed 2004.3 with nptl, 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 and udev.

/dev/sda1 /boot reiserfs

/dev/sda2 none swap

/dev/sda3 / reiserfs

runs fine, but now i want to add evms to my system.

when i start evmsn it shows

/dev/evms/sda1

/dev/evms/sda2

/dev/evms/sda3

but there is only /dev/evms/dm/ and no other files in /dev/evms/

evms_activate runs without errors.

nor i can add new volumes in evmsn neither make filesystems, because it says "No such device"

any sugestions?

benjamin

PS: sorry for my english  :Smile: 

----------

## hirnstrudel.de

*bump*

is noone using evms with udev?  :Sad: 

----------

## pilla

Moved from IG.

Did you patch your kernel with the bd-claim patch?

----------

## hirnstrudel.de

i must admit, i don't know  :Smile: 

i am using gentoo-dev-sources without any additional patches.

btw. thanks for moving. i realized it is not really a install problem.

----------

## pilla

My experience with udev and evms is limited to run LVM volumes in the EVMS compatibility mode. However, are you sure that you have everything correctly setup for udev? I've found this udev primer to be an excelent resource.

----------

## hirnstrudel.de

 *pilla wrote:*   

> However, are you sure that you have everything correctly setup for udev? I've found this udev primer to be an excelent resource.

 

udev, hotplug and coldplug are installed.

devfs and tarball is set  to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

so is there anything else to do?

i followed the "kernel 2.6 and nptl" howto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189250

----------

## pilla

garlicbread's post went here

----------

